# Lens IQ?



## Kawi_T (Feb 29, 2008)

I keep hearing the term 'lens IQ'.  Can someone please enlighten me as to what this means?  Thanks again.
T


----------



## Craddosk (Feb 29, 2008)

It means Lens Image Quality

IQ is short for Image Quality


----------



## Kawi_T (Feb 29, 2008)

OH, that makes sense.  I was hung up on IQ somehow meaning intelligence or something like that.  Thanks.
T


----------

